# How open are you about being a furry?



## Mediteral_Hart (Jun 25, 2009)

Like, do you care if people know you're a furry or anything like that?


As for myself, my friends know, if someone else asked, I would just tell them straight up. Well, unless they were total stangers....


----------



## Tundru (Jun 25, 2009)

Two of my friends know. My parents have seen the furry wallpaper I use for my computer but they don't know about the fandom.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't tell anyone... I have no reason to.

And if someone does ask, I tell them that I'm not.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2009)

I think most people I know figured it out already if they know what it is.

I never really tried to hide it -- I don't see the reason though it freaked one of my former bosses enough that he quit.  He was kind of strange though, anyway.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 25, 2009)

Well I don't constantly broadcast it to the world, but It's definitely no secret that I'm a Furry. Whenever asks me about my collar, I tell them the truth, that I'm a Furry.


----------



## Tom_Clowder (Jun 25, 2009)

I donâ€™t go out of my way to shout it to the world, but neither do I hide it in any way. Itâ€™s just a fact of my life. Iâ€™ve never had any trouble over it, though that may be because I generally come off as a fairly pleasant, ordinary individual, giving someone no reason to react negatively.


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm pretty open about it. Going with the fact it's a hobby for me, i don't mind for people knowing. Anthropomorphic Art is everywhere around me, and my friends know me to BE a fur-fag.

It really doesn't matter.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

My friends know and my parents have seen my anthro pics but have no idea about the fandom.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not a soul who knows me. If they even know me in passing, they don't know. Online I tell most people straight out and make it into a joke.

That's mostly cause I frequent forums that are not furry friendly. 

The closest I ever went to telling a family member was putting a Christy Grandjean acrylic as wallpaper on the computer. My dad commented on it being a very nice picture.


----------



## dragon_mel (Jun 25, 2009)

In general people dont really know, but I've never tried to hide it.  Certain groups of friends know and I talk about it freely, and other groups I mention things that I consider to be furry but I never directly mention the word "furry".


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't think I'd ever tell my family. Considering they don't know I'm gay either and they are all *extremely* Catholic. They'd probably try to exorcise me. Although on the interweb, I say it openly and people on videogames multiplayer be jerks and teamkill me. Ahh...good times.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't really care to hide it. It's not like its something bad or anything. However, there is no need to announce it to the world, because frankly, nobody really cares.

I wear a collar. I don't care who sees my artwork, and my computer desktop backgrounds are normally furry.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 25, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I don't really care to hide it. It's not like its something bad or anything. However, there is no need to announce it to the world, because frankly, nobody really cares.
> 
> I wear a collar. I don't care who sees my artwork, and my computer desktop backgrounds are normally furry.


 I wanna wear a collar so bad. Sadly, my parents live close, and if they ever saw me wearing a collar that said _Dreltox _I'm kind've afraid what they would do .


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 25, 2009)

As open as everything else I like. Being furry is just one unimportant aspect of my life, if anyone asks I'll tell them what I like about it. Will stay clear of topics like yiff and babyfurs though.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm pretty private about it, but that's largely because I'm pretty private about my life in general.  Many friends and no family know I'm bi, let alone a fur/scalie.  I have no reason to have to inform anyone of something that's really none of their business.  Fortunately, one of my best friends is both a fur and local, so it works out nicely. ^_^


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup.  *waves to ToeClaws*

That would be me. *G*  And to answer the OPs question:  I can count on one hand the amount of people that know Im a furry.  And none include family.  Im alright with that.  Its no ones business but my own, and as TC said, its great that one of my closest friends also happens to be one as well and lives in the city.  Thats a rarity and awesome to have if you can find it *G*.


----------



## Kittiara (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't consider it a lifestyle, so if somebody is astute, they'll know.  And if they ask me, I'll answer "sure".  It'd be like if somebody asked me if I was a Trekkie or something.  Whatever.


----------



## Qoph (Jun 25, 2009)

My parents, and even then only because I'm going to AC.  I don't see a reason to tell people it.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 25, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> I wanna wear a collar so bad. Sadly, my parents live close, and if they ever saw me wearing a collar that said _Dreltox _I'm kind've afraid what they would do .



aww. My mom thinks my collars are "cute." And my dad was like "What? Why?" 

Do what you are comfortable with. You could always wear one when you are not with your parents.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 25, 2009)

I find it kinda funny how people talk about how "open" they are about being a furry. Its also sad that people take a liking of anthropomorphic animals so seriously. Then again, its the internet. Why is it that people take the furry fandom so seriously?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jun 25, 2009)

One friend IRL knows...
Only one...

And hopefully she still doesn't know about the pr0n.


----------



## DerWolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Haven't outright told anyone, but I think that many of my friends have strong suspicions.  If someone asks me I'll tell them straight up though.


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 25, 2009)

I just don't give a damn. I tell people I know are furries, and people I know that know what furries are. Sometimes, anyway. If they know, kudos to them.


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm pretty open about it. My family knows (bad idea, but at least it's off my chest), my close friends know, etc


----------



## gray_foxor (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you serious? ALL of you guys are fine and your friends/family are too? (except that one gay catholic guy, sorry dude) 
NO ONE knows. Cept' you guys of course. I can barely imagine telling my friends. 

One does joke about me being a furry, but then I just accuse him of watching half-life 2 hentai. That shuts him up pretty fast. 

Anyway, no way in hell I'm telling.


----------



## manifest (Jun 26, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> I'm pretty open about it. My family knows (bad idea, but at least it's off my chest), my close friends know, etc



My parents are very unforgiving of any difference from "their" values so I've had to keep it hidden most of my life.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm very open...
open to the point of trolling.


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 26, 2009)

manifest said:


> My parents are very unforgiving of any difference from "their" values so I've had to keep it hidden most of my life.



My dad makes jokes about it... mean jokes... and he talks out his ass about it and whines about how he doesn't understand it. I try to explain it, but he always answers with TMI.

My mom is TOO open about it. The day I came out, she looked it up online right next to me and I was freakin embarrassed when she found fursuiting. She was informed of my Bolt crush, so she tells me "You should see Lady and the Tramp, it has really cute characters and I know you like that." She also feels like she can insert the word into any sentence and I would understand what she's saying... example: she's giving me dinner (I'm kinda busy in my room) so I am trying to rush her away. She says, "It's furry food!". Basically, she has a nasty habit of pretending to understand it.

My sister treats me like a younger brouther now. Nuff said.


----------



## manifest (Jun 26, 2009)

iBolt! said:


> My dad makes jokes about it... mean jokes... and he talks out his ass about it and whines about how he doesn't understand it. I try to explain it, but he always answers with TMI.
> 
> My mom is TOO open about it. The day I came out, she looked it up online right next to me and I was freakin embarrassed when she found fursuiting. She was informed of my Bolt crush, so she tells me "You should see Lady and the Tramp, it has really cute characters and I know you like that." She also feels like she can insert the word into any sentence and I would understand what she's saying... example: she's giving me dinner (I'm kinda busy in my room) so I am trying to rush her away. She says, "It's furry food!". Basically, she has a nasty habit of pretending to understand it.
> 
> My sister treats me like a younger brouther now. Nuff said.



ugh, precisely why i keep myself well hidden, but my dad would go more towards the "I have no son...disown...where did i go wrong...your moving out tomorrow..." okay the last one he wouldn't go through with but you get the idea.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 26, 2009)

One non-furry friend of mine knows. She decided to venture into FC 09 said about hugging a furry on her facebook. I asked her about it and then just said I was one. 

That's it. My bro is gay so.. he might be knowledgeable about the culture. But I haven't asked him if he knew what "furry was"

For the most part I hide it, true, my folks and friends are mostly open minded. But I don't really see the need to tell them.


----------



## Loken (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't tell anyone, see no reason too really.  If someone were to ask me directly I don't know what I would do, it would greatly depend on the situation I guess.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2009)

Not open at all, and if anyone asks I'll lie. On the internet I don't care that much though.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2009)

Most of my close friends know I'm a part of the fandom, but they don't really know all that much about it.  As far as they know, furry = fursuiting.  Since I don't own a fursuit (nor will I ever) they don't see me as all THAT into it.

No one at work knows, however.  Anti-fur comments are still commonplace there, which is rather sad.  You'd think game developers would be more open minded.


----------



## Conker (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not. Actually I don't really consider myself one anymore. After hanging out on these boards it's kind of hard to want to give myself that title. But to most it's a hobby and not a title worth giving. Though I don't really partake in the hobby other than browsing the forums.

But these forums offer many lulz and drama...

I can still browse the forums and not be a furry right? RIGHT ._.



> My dad makes jokes about it... mean jokes... and he talks out his ass about it and whines about how he doesn't understand it. I try to explain it, but he always answers with TMI.
> 
> My mom is TOO open about it. The day I came out, she looked it up online right next to me and I was freakin embarrassed when she found fursuiting. She was informed of my Bolt crush, so she tells me "You should see Lady and the Tramp, it has really cute characters and I know you like that." She also feels like she can insert the word into any sentence and I would understand what she's saying... example: she's giving me dinner (I'm kinda busy in my room) so I am trying to rush her away. She says, "It's furry food!". Basically, she has a nasty habit of pretending to understand it.


Sounds like you need to GTFO of that house >.< Though I'll admit, when I read the "Lady and the Tramp" bit I laughed pretty hard


----------



## Telnac (Jun 26, 2009)

Conker said:


> I'm not. Actually I don't really consider myself one anymore. After hanging out on these boards it's kind of hard to want to give myself that title.
> 
> But these forums offer many lulz and drama...
> 
> ...


Try going to a furcon.  Seriously.  People at a con tend to me much more mature.  I was wary of the furry title til I went to my first con.  And this is why:

Money.

Teens don't have the $$$ (or, often, their parents permission) to attend a con.  So most ppl at a con are 21+.  That alone results in a much more mature populace: furries who are there to have fun but aren't so obsessed with yiff as only a 13-15 year old can be.

I had a blast.  Didn't get laid and you know what?  I didn't care!  I still had fun.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jun 26, 2009)

I find it's easier to be open about it when in the environment where it's encouraged.  I'm open about it on this website, with my friends, but otherwise I just don't talk about it.  It doesn't even come up when I'm not in that comfortable environment, anyway.  Always thinking about it, though lol

I'd love to go to furry conventions so I can be in that encouraged environment, because I enjoy just being upfront about it.  Hopefully later this year or next I can begin going to them :3


----------



## D Void (Jun 26, 2009)

If someone askes if I am a furry then I'll say.
But I play my cards close to my chest.


----------



## Shino (Jun 26, 2009)

Currently, I share the "I don't advertise it, but I'll admit it" attidute. I have a feeling that when I get my fursuit on monday though, that will take a drastic change. Kinda hard to misinterpret something like that. =/


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 26, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> Are you serious? ALL of you guys are fine and your friends/family are too? (except that one gay catholic guy, sorry dude)
> NO ONE knows. Cept' you guys of course. I can barely imagine telling my friends.
> 
> One does joke about me being a furry, but then I just accuse him of watching half-life 2 hentai. That shuts him up pretty fast.
> ...


 I'm fucking unlucky .


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 26, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> aww. My mom thinks my collars are "cute." And my dad was like "What? Why?"
> 
> Do what you are comfortable with. You could always wear one when you are not with your parents.


 I'm just scared if they saw me. Cause I don't wanna be disowned or anything.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 26, 2009)

Dreltox said:


> I'm just scared if they saw me. Cause I don't wanna be disowned or anything.


I see. Well if a simple accessory would cause you to be disowned, I wouldn't want to be near them anyways.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 26, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> I see. Well if a simple accessory would cause you to be disowned, I wouldn't want to be near them anyways.


 You have *no* idea.


----------



## Arch Wolf (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not open about it, but I don't really hide it either. Two of my friends know, one actually by me asking if they were a furry themselves...they weren't of course >_< My parents don't know though. If anyone asks me, I will say that I am one. Really not a big deal to me.


----------



## Russ (Jun 26, 2009)

People who know about furries tend to figure out I am sooner or later but I don't really shout it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 26, 2009)

Only two people irl know of my furryness, my little bro (standing beside me as i type) and my sister. Other than that no one else knows. I don't see it as nessesary to tell anyone. If it came up in convosation i would tell them.


----------



## Crookslap Dominoe (Jun 26, 2009)

My closest friends know, but they are furries so it doesn't really count. Aside from that, I don't go out of my way to tell people but I'll tell them if they ask (which doesn't happen much, few people suspect it).


----------



## PixiesKitty (Jun 26, 2009)

Not as much as I preach about my passion for chess...


----------



## Kiba (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not open. My friends and family dont know about i'm gay and less that i like furry. I've just starting to join this community, at moment I'm not prepared to tell anyone in RL.

Well,my friends actually make some jokes about wolfs, cause I've got alot of pics about 'em, but I don't think they suspect anthing, because they didnt know what is furry, and why a person could like it.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 26, 2009)

I couldn't care less who knows or doesn't know.  That noted, I'm an adult living on my own and supporting myself, and that helps.  I neither parade it nor hide it nor deny it.

My brother knows.  I don't know whether my parents do or not, but I don't think they'd particularly care if they did know.

Also, my desktop wallpaper at work is almost always a furry art piece.  (Currently, it's "Farewell to Earth" by Kacey Miyagami on my dual-monitor workstation.)


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 26, 2009)

EH i am not that big on announcing it but if i was asked i would say yes depending on why i am beein asked also only my sis knows and she is fine with it my mom would start freaking out and throwing holy water on me though my X-girly knows but we are friends so she doesnt mind i think she might be one also my bro knows i think so wat ev.


----------



## Ramea (Jun 26, 2009)

Yah, no one i know knows... though I think a friend has a strong suspicion. I play my entire life close to the vest anyways. Most people I've met seem to really have a negative opinion on Furries, though they're Four Channers.


----------



## Entropy (Jun 26, 2009)

Nah, I'm in no hurry to tell people. I don't see the point; they most likely have never heard of the fandom before and don't care.

If one of my friends did ask me about it, I'd probably tell them. If they took the time to check out my Steam profile page or even if they Googled my email address they'd find that I have an awful lot of furry connections in the way of -very- furry Steam friends plus things like the FA Steam group. And incidentally, if you do Google my email address it will come up with two furry forums and a gay subforum of a non-furry forum.

Oh, my best friend plays on furry TF2 servers all the time after he joined me on one and liked the friendly atmosphere so I think he's cool beans with furries. I don't think he actually is one though, and he's never challenged me about it.


----------



## DJLab (Jun 26, 2009)

Well no one knows I think about me being a furry. I'm not open about it due to the associations of being a furry. Like one of my friends saw a picture in  my scribble book of an anthro fox and made a joke that it was furry and to go back drawing yiff (though it wasn't it's a scribble).


----------



## Malkheus (Jun 26, 2009)

Can anyone explain to me what's furry mean? From my own view point I think it's about people that like animal character, like pokemon, digimon or other char from the games that looks like animal. If not can anyone elaborate it?


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jun 26, 2009)

People don't give a damn about me being a furry. Only my IRL furry friends would care about me being a furry. I'm open about being a furry but I go by the "don't ask don't tell" policy which means that I don't tell people that I'm a furry unless ask. Another way how people know that I'm a furry is that if they see my furry art on the Internet. But the again, I don't care if people think I'm a furry or not. I'm just myself that's all.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 26, 2009)

Only people I've met through the fandom have any idea I'm affiliated with it. I keep separate elements of my life separate, I only see people from work at work for example, and I never introduce friends to other friends, it's much simpler that way :V .


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 27, 2009)

Malkheus said:


> Can anyone explain to me what's furry mean? From my own view point I think it's about people that like animal character, like pokemon, digimon or other char from the games that looks like animal. If not can anyone elaborate it?


Yeah, its sort of like that. At least, its as (not) important as video games. 

Furry is pretty much liking anthropomorphic animals or "animal people"


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 27, 2009)

nobody knows, except my best friend. most people i know would chase me brandishing torches and pitchforks. oh well, just one more thing that's going to cause that.


----------



## Asswings (Jun 27, 2009)

Lawl, all my friends know, 'cause they've seen me draw it and asked. They really don't understand, though, except for my one /b/tard friend. Who usually blames anything I do wrong jokingly on "DAMN FURFAGS".


As for my Dad.....

He has signed Reed Waller art hanging up in his studio wall.
And a copy of Omaha the Cat Dancer somewhere (I'm assuming that's signed, too). 

So he's got to understand, because that means he at least had connections to it back when furry was just really starting. 

I'm just lucky that way. XD


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Jun 27, 2009)

100% AWESOMELY EXTREMELY OPEN!!!


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 27, 2009)

My best friend knows and my family but that's it.  Too many negative stereotypes to be "open" about it.  I'd rather people not assume I'm sort of sex crazed maniac that wants to have sex with animals.


----------



## Silvac (Jun 27, 2009)

I tell my friends, I tell my family, I don't care if they know, I'd tell random people on the street I was a fur XD


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 28, 2009)

I nearly told a young cousin of mine after he was constantly telling me about "How cool it would be to be a Cat blah blah blah" But corrupting him would be a bad idea. Plus, if my _parents_ ever found out...


----------



## Ruko (Jun 28, 2009)

If somebody asks, sure I'll say I am. Its not really that big of a deal or as taboo as many on here like to make it out to be. If friends make a serious issue about it, maybe they weren't much of a friend to begin with.


----------



## Ziff (Jun 28, 2009)

Wolfguy said:


> Two of my friends know. My parents have seen the furry wallpaper I use for my computer but they don't know about the fandom.



holy criz... thats exactly like me o.o furry wallpaper that family knows and two friends that know. also if anyone asked i'd say yes.


----------



## KitVolpe (Jun 28, 2009)

Frankly, I'm not sure just how much a furry I am in the first place, but as far as telling others, it really depends how they'd receive it. I'm pretty comfortable about it around my more artistic friends; not so much around my more conservative ones, although I wouldn't really deny it outright either if asked.
One time I came home wearing a fox tail I had bought at a convention. My parents (pretty conservative) didn't like that too much. XD Didn't really say anything against it, but probably questioned my sanity behind my back. =P


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not a flaming furry.

That said if people ask I'll answer honesty.


----------



## Torinir (Jun 29, 2009)

My family doesn't care. They're pleased that I'm taking up writing, but they're not interested in the details, which is perfectly fine to me. They give me my space and I give them theirs. Works best that way.

As for friends, no one's asked and I don't volunteer personal info like that. If they really want to know, they can ask me directly.


----------



## MattyK (Jun 29, 2009)

As open as I like, I'm very outword and expressive of being in the Fandom, so you'd tell somehow, either by expression, or just an "oddity" you'd have to ask "Are you a furry?"



Silvac said:


> I tell my friends, I tell my family, I don't care if they know, I'd tell random people on the street I was a fur XD


 
Haven't seen you around, but yey, Viking Draggons! (or Norse, but whatever x3)


----------



## Drbigt (Jun 29, 2009)

People seem to think I'm a furry when I'm not. Though I suppose it's easy to make the confusion because I'm showing off my dragon avatar everywhere in my life.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know if the majority of my friends know... one knows my dark side and doesn't care...
the rest? If they haven't figured that i'm furry they're either dense or defiant...

but I don't care who knows, just as long as they don't shove the negativity in my face.


----------



## Leostale (Jun 29, 2009)

I care a little cuz.. u know.. Society .. they judge people easily.. so us much as possible i just keep to my slf and close friends


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 29, 2009)

Anybody that asks I tell them, if they don't ask I don't tell them. However, my name brings up many things in a google search anyway, so it's not like I ever have to tell anybody.

I honestly don't care if people know or not, it's not like it changes much unless they know what it is, are happy/excited/etc over it, or are furry themselves.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 29, 2009)

Very closed mouth no one knows


----------



## Henk86 (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't shout about it, but if someone asked then I wouldn't lie about it. My parents know, my girlfriend knows and most of my friends know too.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm open; anyone asks, I'll say it freely.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm as open as you can get. My father knows, all of my brothers and sisters know. Almost every relative knows, hell, even my entire squad of fellow Soldiers know I'm a furry.


----------



## Mewizkuit (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm open about it, but nobody seems to believe me
they think im making it up to be cool or something


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm open about it to those that ask. But no one really asks. XP

The people that know are cool with it. Some are a little confused by it, but the art outlet makes sense to them.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 30, 2009)

Mewizkuit said:


> I'm open about it, but nobody seems to believe me
> they think im making it up to be cool or something



Wait, what?


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 30, 2009)

Mewizkuit said:


> I'm open about it, but nobody seems to believe me
> they think im making it up to be cool or something



That's what most creationists say about gays, too.


----------



## Linko_16 (Jun 30, 2009)

*I keep being a furry so secret, I won't even tell you guys that I am.*


----------



## Canon (Jun 30, 2009)

Other furs know. If someone asks, then I usually tell them. Many people, I find, don't really even know what a furry is so I never have a need to bring it up. X3


----------



## The Grey One (Jul 1, 2009)

I've told one of my closest friends and he was okay with it - but I'm not telling anyone else I know that I'm a furry.


----------



## celestialsunberry (Jul 1, 2009)

Wth I'd be embarrassed to be a furry, ionno. Straight up hot furreh right here! <3


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure most of my school knows. All my friends know by now. At first I was quiet about it, but then I gave up. It's how I am. People either have to get used to that or find another friend. XD.
My boyfriend isn't a Furry, but he's very supportive. My mom is a little confused but encourages me nonetheless. :3


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 1, 2009)

All of my friends know. And when you live in a small town, people are more curious than they are horrified.


----------



## Rhuedog (Jul 4, 2009)

I was outgoing and was proud of my Furriness, but my friends and family just think im wierd. I don't care! My music is for the FURRIES! and everyone who likes them! I will continue to be a furry reguardless.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 4, 2009)

Rhuedog said:


> I was outgoing and was proud of my Furriness, but my friends and family just think im wierd. I don't care! My music is for the FURRIES! and everyone who likes them! I will continue to be a furry reguardless.



YEAH MAN FURRY PRIDE WORLDWIDE MAH BROTHER!


----------



## Shaard (Jul 4, 2009)

If someone asks me if I am, I'd tell them. Otherwise, I won't really bring it up.


----------



## Seprakarius (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm almost unnoticeable in my expression of it, but it's a generally open fact to friends and anyone who'd bother asking. It's just another fact about myself; I don't ascribe to the whole ridiculous persecution complex idea.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 4, 2009)

No secrets, I just don't shout it out from the rooftops, family know, friends know, I got to them before the gratuitous ammount of misinformation could, I didn't lie about the sexual part either, I just made sure to mention there's alot of misfits as well.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm becoming more open about my furriness. I leave my FA page and stuff like that open when I have to go out, and don't care if my parents find out. I'm getting sick of keeping it a secret. I won't spill it all out at once though. Only those that have to know get to know.


----------



## Hir (Jul 4, 2009)

Certainly not, for several reasons.


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't care who knows. So, everyone in my group of friends (Roughly 50 people)


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 4, 2009)

2 gaming pals know, one is the same as I am, very closeted
One real life pal knows, and is the same as me as well very closeted.

The problem is, I've got a few fursocutor friends in real life, and that doesn't help at all. :/ 

And I've got a friend who's a total open furry, but she's creepy, and is a total yiff fanatic, I probably will not let her know I am one, I fear the consequences actually.

 I may tell my best friend, and the girl I love. Though she hates furries thanks to said creepy fur friend we know, maybe I can help her see that said 'creepy' friend is a bad representation of the fandom.

I dunno, I'm a very closeted person, it actually took me about 5 years before I was finally able to admit my love to her :/
I'm a very shy person, a very shy, very quiet person.  :/ One who has trouble even talking to most people.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll be more open once I'm in college, where my peers that aren't mature enough to accept it will most likely be gone by the end of the semester.


----------



## PinkKitty (Jul 5, 2009)

Well no one needs to know unless I feel like telling them.

And even If I told someone I'd have to explain it......some people will never understand.


----------



## obliquebetty (Jul 9, 2009)

oh yeah. it's my little secret. x:
my friends are kind of stupid and think furries are 'like, so gross and creepy' so I keep to myself. 
I made this account so I could finally interact with other furries in peace.

none of my irl friends know, but I'll tell other furs online.


----------



## sephiroya (Jul 9, 2009)

not very open,some of my friends know,but not all


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 9, 2009)

obliquebetty said:


> oh yeah. it's my little secret. x:
> my friends are kind of stupid and think furries are 'like, so gross and creepy' so I keep to myself.
> I made this account so I could finally interact with other furries in peace.
> 
> none of my irl friends know, but I'll tell other furs online.


i tell anyone and if they dont like it they can kiss my ass


----------



## Inuleki (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm really open about paws and macros.


----------



## Uro (Jul 9, 2009)

not at all.


----------



## Jack (Jul 9, 2009)

people ask me because they see my art so i just tell them that I am.
makes no difference to me if people who i am probably never going to see again knows that I am a furry.


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm open to acknowledging that I'm a furry - but when it comes to the fandom, I try to set myself as far appart from it.

Frankly, I view the fandom as creepy (all that "yiff" is just plain wierd).
But hey, I'm not saying you should stop it - I don't go around and shoving my opinions down people's throats and demand that they adhere to them.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, at the risk of pissing some people here of, let me be frank(Hi, Frank!, you all say, LOL.).

I don't look at it as some all-encompasing thing that comprises the core of my identity. To me it's just another interest, albeit a fascinating one, like hockey or stamp collecting or cooking is for some people. Lots of furries are much deeper into it than I am, and it strikes me as somewhat cultish at times. I haven't fantasised about being an animal since I was a kid. I don't think I have an animal soul, as souls don't exist, and I have never seen any good eveidence to contradict this view. I don't identify with animals, and I would prefer to eat them, depending on what type they are. I don't want to run off into the woods and just eat birds for the rest of my life. If I was going to spend time in the wilderness, I'd rather do it in a large well-appointed vacation house with all the amenties from its own water purification system to an Internet connection and a well-stocked wine cellar. I don't hate humans, since I realize I am one. I have no problem with hunting, under certain conditions, although that would be a long discussion. By the way, it may sound ironic, since my fursona is a fox, but I think banning the foxhunt in Britain was excessive and fascistic. I think animal testing isn't the root of all evil. I'm not a vegetarian, and I think PETA are a bunch of deranged fanatics. I think we are the doninant species on this planet, and I don't see anything wrong with that, but I think we need to be more responsible in the way we manage nature and stop perpetrating the Holocene Extinction event. And I don't like stuffed animals. I don't like kids cartoons much. And I think that we idealise other species far more than is realistic. This does not, however, mean that we should disrespect their species' right to exist. You can be a conservationist without the massive romanticism involved. And I have no wish to have a fursuit.

If you saw me walking down the street, you'd have no idea I was a Furry. As it is, I see no reason to tell anyone, because I see it as an interest. You don't see many comic collectors going around screaming "Comic Fan pride!" to anyone within earshot. So I don't really see the point of drawing(no pun intended) attention to it. If it came up in conversation with a good friend I might admit to it, but as far as telling my folks, what's the point? They don't get me anyways, so why just increase that disconnect when there's no point in doing so. I have come out as a fur on my other forum, though, even though it's not a furry forum. 

This post describes it. And I've changed my username from on there for my privacy.



			
				The Superfoxy Genius said:
			
		

> Douchebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically I'm parading it in their face to make a point, and I often dig my feet in and adopt a "Fuck you too" attitude in response to bullshit, or if people are giving me guff. I just stand my ground and become belligerent when I'm standing on principle for something. It's cowardly to run away from conflict. It's pragmatic to manage conflict. It's noble to engage in conflict to fight for a principle.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm very open about it. Maybe a little too open. Every single one of my friends know but as for family. I'm keeping that hidden. I may tell my sister and her husband but they'd be the only ones. lol I'll tell you guys a funny story. K last year of high school, everyone is sighing year books. Most of my friends call me furry as a nickname, so thats how everyone addressed me in my year book. So nearly every comment had the word furry. When I got home my parents wanted to see my year book. They started looking threw it and the first thing they asked was "hey whats up with everyone calling you furry"? I simply said, "its what everyone calls my mullet. So I bearly got out of that one. They can easily find out about the fandom if they decided to look on my PS3. Everything I have on there is furry.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty public about it (Like, I'll walk around in public with ears and furry sleeves and legwarmers, get lots of fun stares from onlookers:-D.) I do not however. tell my family. There's just no reason to. She already knows I'm gay, no reason to make her think I'm even weirder!


----------



## roland_perteev (Jul 10, 2009)

I tell anyone who asks directly, or who asks about my collar.

I left my shame in 2008.


----------



## Dancougar (Jul 10, 2009)

Malkheus said:


> Can anyone explain to me what's furry mean? From my own view point I think it's about people that like animal character, like pokemon, digimon or other char from the games that looks like animal. If not can anyone elaborate it?



Basically yeah, Check out the Alt.Fan.Furry Semi-FAQ for some answers on this, but you are right. 
http://groups.google.com/group/alt.answers/browse_thread/thread/bd013df8ddb5a1d9

--Dancougar


----------



## Dancougar (Jul 10, 2009)

I am pretty open about it, but then I am as much a furry as I am into scifi and anime fandoms. My friends whom I have known for years and years know of my interests in the fandom and are ok with it. Heck, they like it too. My relatives, well I don't know if they know about the fandom or not but they are open minded and have seen my artwork in the past and know I draw and render furry critters. My dearest mother who is 85 is a real trooper and has been to scifi conventions and even a few CF's in the past and loves seeing all the costumes and meeting people. Heck recently she quickly called me in and had me record a news segment that a local station ran on Anthrocon! This past semester I even wore my fursuit to school and posed with it for an assignment for a photoshop class. Rather than be wierded out or anything, everyone in the class loved every bit of it. I was the most unique person taking part in the photoshoots that day. When wearing it back to the car while carrying the other props, nobody batted an eye, and when carrying the props in at the beginning I wore a clone trooper helmet and nobody batted an eye at that either, except one guy who said "Wow! NICE HELMET!" *Laugh*  
--Dancougar


----------



## Dancougar (Jul 10, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Well, at the risk of pissing some people here of, let me be frank(Hi, Frank!, you all say, LOL.).
> 
> I don't look at it as some all-encompasing thing that comprises the core of my identity. To me it's just another interest, albeit a fascinating one, like hockey or stamp collecting or cooking is for some people. Lots of furries are much deeper into it than I am, and it strikes me as somewhat cultish at times. I haven't fantasised about being an animal since I was a kid. I don't think I have an animal soul, as souls don't exist, and I have never seen any good eveidence to contradict this view. I don't identify with animals, and I would prefer to eat them, depending on what type they are. I don't want to run off into the woods and just eat birds for the rest of my life. If I was going to spend time in the wilderness, I'd rather do it in a large well-appointed vacation house with all the amenties from its own water purification system to an Internet connection and a well-stocked wine cellar. I don't hate humans, since I realize I am one. I have no problem with hunting, under certain conditions, although that would be a long discussion. By the way, it may sound ironic, since my fursona is a fox, but I think banning the foxhunt in Britain was excessive and fascistic. I think animal testing isn't the root of all evil. I'm not a vegetarian, and I think PETA are a bunch of deranged fanatics. I think we are the doninant species on this planet, and I don't see anything wrong with that, but I think we need to be more responsible in the way we manage nature and stop perpetrating the Holocene Extinction event. And I don't like stuffed animals. I don't like kids cartoons much. And I think that we idealise other species far more than is realistic. This does not, however, mean that we should disrespect their species' right to exist. You can be a conservationist without the massive romanticism involved. And I have no wish to have a fursuit.
> 
> ...





Congradulations, you're a plain furry fan, with no sexual or metaphysical hangups about them, you're not a lifestyler. You just like the characters. Thats what just being a fan of the genre is. You just like them. I myself, I guess you could say have been a fan from early on. I have always liked anthro characters, from Saturday morning cartoons to comic books, and finally to full fledged literature, I have always found them the more interesting of characters. This was way back before there was a furry fandom as such. way back in the 70's and early '80s. I really didn't start getting into drawing them until the early '80's in HS, when in our AD&D games, an old friend made up a hulking anthro cat NPC for his Anti-Paladin character that was referred to as 'The Beast'. So my other friends thought that was cool and we made some up too. I had a couple. Both were more mystical constructs rather than the offspring of character type A and B meeting at the love spring and well you get the picture.. One was an anthro horse, called of course 'Horsa' created by the god Posideon, for the purpose of destroying Minotaurs. and the other was 'Dragor', an anthro dragon created by Tiamat the evil Chromatic Dragon as a prototype in an attempt to create a type of superwarrior type to utilize at some point fo dreams of conquest or for using to just toss out there and cause havoc. But the creation had other plans and turned on her and made his own destiny. During this period in time other anthro characters came out in mainstream fiction and my friends thought they were cool, but it wasn't until many years later in college when I found out there there was a fandom associated with these animal characters which I had so liked for so long. In my years of going to scifi conventions previous to going to any furry ones way later on. I must say that Nothing really surprised me and I was rather jaded by the experience. Other than the neat costumes, it really wasn't any different than going to a convention years past. People would probably be surprised at what went on at those. *Laugh* 
--Dancougar


----------



## sdm42393 (Jul 10, 2009)

Haven't told anyone because I don't think it's a big deal. I don't hide it, I don't advertise it.


----------



## BaronWise (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm fairly to myself. A few good friends know but I'm considering just letting people know and go IDC if you know attitude.

And I'm keeping Aa status update on my Facebookso some may piece it together.


----------



## Liam (Jul 11, 2009)

"Wait, how'd I get here?  What is this place?  Did I take a wrong link off of wikipedia again?"

For me it's a nobody needs to know, so why tell them?


----------



## Kilre (Jul 11, 2009)

The question seems silly. Would you not be open about being a trekkie?

Meh, if people ask about my interests I tell them. Being ashamed about it makes it seem like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 11, 2009)

I tell just about everyone.

My girlfriend knows but my parents dont (They wouldnt really care)
Most my fellow soldiers know and found out my lieutenant is one as well haha


----------



## sugar.husky (Jul 11, 2009)

Extreemly open.  mom knows, friends know, family knows, and over 60% of my family is part of the furry comunity, i some times go for a walk with just shorts and a thin top and fur paint on my body like a husky and i some times ware my fursuit.


----------



## BuniDoom (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty open with it. I've never really had anyone be rude about it, either... Most people will want an explanation of what a furry is and I'll happily give them one. I think the worst response I've ever gotten was,"Oh, so you DON'T have sex with animals or plushies?" And even that was pretty funny...

My parents know. I even assigned them "fursonas" and have given them pictures of their "fursonas". They have no problems with it, and back when I was in high school they let me host a fur party at their house.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jul 11, 2009)

Honestly, most people I know don't know because it simply doesn't come up.  Unless I'm given a reason to, I'm not gonna tell people because, honestly?  It's none of their damn business.

I'm not gonna hide it, if it comes up, and someone asks or something, I'll respond with a casual "yeah" and move on, and if they go all CSI on me, I'll tear em a new asshole (verbally or physically will depend on my mood).  If friends suddenly don't wanna be around me anymore cause I'm a furry?  Fuck em.  Closed-minded retards I'd rather not associate with anyway.

If it doesn't come up?  It doesn't come up and they don't find out.  Simple as that.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 11, 2009)

most of my mates know and only one of my mates knows what a furry is.  pun after pun after pun. all about fur.


----------



## Lewi (Jul 11, 2009)

Very 'cause noone at my school know's what furry is apart from 5 people =3


----------



## fire dragon (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't mind telling people that I'm into the art. I dont want to tell anybody I'm into the fursuits, but at the same time I want to make one and I know I cant hide that. I hope that I can tell people that I like fursuits soon.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't show what doesn't need to be shown.

Art?  Fine.  Stories?  Fine.  If you have porn, don't show that shit.

So in any case, I'm moderately open.  Quite honestly, those who I show my art to have no idea what furry is, other than "oh hey this character is an animal lol".


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 11, 2009)

Not really open at all, maybe if I can make some decent art or so I might not hide it as much but I don't talk about furry stuff so I'm more of a closet case I guess :\


----------



## ToddTheFox (Jul 11, 2009)

I see it as a mere hobby that I enjoy drawing and viewing anthropomorphic art. I'm not "open" about it, and I feel no need to let everyone know, because it's not a big deal. The extent of my "openness" to showing goes as far as wearing Fox racing brand clothing. It's no different than when I wear my Fullmetal Alchemist chain necklace. No need to hide my interest and no need to shout it to the world.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah well... most of my family know somewhat... *_Yeah here's a hint... never leave your sketch books out... or your laptop_*.....

And my Gf's a fur.... Thats win *wink*


----------



## Solaxe (Jul 12, 2009)

Im open about it, and nobody had problem with it. Furthermore, they think it's very interesting ;p


----------



## TheAlter (Jul 12, 2009)

Mah well... Been drawing the stuff for like four years now.. People know, and dont really care..

So a happy medium.. Dont think they really know anything about fandom though..


----------



## Tioel-san (Jul 12, 2009)

I havn't told anyone yet, apart from a few close internet friends.
I don't know what kind of reaction i'd get from people at my school, they's prolly just laugh, my friend's would shrug it off and some people wouldn't know what a furry is.


----------



## TheAlter (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, so. Today it kinda came by it self.. My girlfriend and a couple of my friends kinda just said that i'm a furfag. No harm intended though..

So it came quite painless and easy.. But for the fursuit part, I aint there yet. But money shouldnt be posing so big a problem in the near future...


----------



## WolfTailz (Jul 12, 2009)

I dont really care if some people know. A couple of my friends always call me a furry and I dont know if they really know that I am one. Ironically my sister always makes jokes about furries and i always argue with her that we are not bad people. I dont think she knows that I am. I only have a few friends that know I am a furry and they dont care. Actually they didnt even know what it was. =)


----------



## Panthera (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think anyone in real life knows.  I think some of my friends may suspect it, but they probably don't know for sure.  If someone outright asks me I'll answer truthfully, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 13, 2009)

told a buddy, he's cool

my mom asked, told her, she's cool

Isn't it great to know cool people?


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 13, 2009)

No one but me knows. It's a hobby for me, like guitar is also a hobby.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Jul 13, 2009)

I tell people that are also interested in furries... other people don't have to know.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not open about anything in my life. When it comes to family. Hell, I don't even talk to them half the time. Let alone tell them I'm interested in a fandom that involves dressing up as an anthropomorphic character.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 13, 2009)

WolfTailz said:


> I dont really care if some people know. A couple of my friends always call me a furry and I dont know if they really know that I am one. Ironically my sister always makes jokes about furries and i always argue with her that we are not bad people. I dont think she knows that I am. I only have a few friends that know I am a furry and they dont care. Actually they didnt even know what it was. =)


 
You know whats funny, I believe my closest friends from high school figured out I was a furry before I even knew what one was, I always wondered why they would sometimes they'd start a conversation about them and what not to see if I'd say anything or be interested though they normally made fun of them lol

I actually tried to hide it but I guess they managed to piece it togather somehow


----------



## Snoblind (Jul 14, 2009)

Pretty open I'd say. I walk around campus with my tail and ears.


----------



## Wolgran (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm pretty open. My family and friends all know as does everyone I work with. It just kind of came up in conversation, much like how they found out I was gay. A lot of random people ask what is up with my collars and I tell them "it's a furry thing" and they shut up and give me a funny look I can't help but laugh at. Guess I just don't mind people knowing that I'm a furry, then I never really cared what people thought me so meh.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Jul 14, 2009)

Snoblind said:


> Pretty open I'd say. I walk around campus with my tail and ears.



wow, that's kinda cool oO I never would do something like that... what kind of reactions do you get?


----------



## Koray (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't really care about anyone knowing I am a furry, but I wouldn't go and tell everyone.. 
People here are really stupid and close-minded, and I don't know what their reactions would be :S


----------



## Snoblind (Jul 14, 2009)

Feeka-chan said:


> wow, that's kinda cool oO I never would do something like that... what kind of reactions do you get?



Actually I haven't had too many reactions. A few professors have giggled at my careful choice of seats to minimize tail damage, and people have asked me why I wear them, (to which my reply is usually just personal preference.) I have been called "furfag" a couple times, but that's about the limit of negativity. The LAN gaming club and anime club have had more positive reactions, and generally consider me a brave fellow ^^;;


----------



## Houshou (Jul 14, 2009)

I myself, am fairly open about it. If asked I say; Yes, and God Damn proud of it too!
I catch a lot of flack at work, because instead of smoking out at the smoke pit for a break, I'll take a break and draw some furry art. Usually of my squirrel self. As it's really the only fursona I know by heart. So, everyone at work asks to see my 'squirrel pictures'. and to them its something of a joke, and something to laugh at.

But seeing as how I intend on taking classes at the Art Institute of Pittsburgh Online and go for a Media Arts & Animation Bachelors Degree... I'll be the one with the last laugh.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Jul 14, 2009)

Not. Open. At. ALL. The only ones that knows are you guys and some friends on steam... They are furries. Non-furries no know


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jul 14, 2009)

A lot of people know that I'm furry really. I don't actually care who knows about it as long as they don't have a heart attack or something.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Jul 14, 2009)

Furries are pretty unknown here, so I have to explain...looks like I can't...
Well, I'm pretty hugely open about it. My mom is just ok with it. My dad doesn't even know. My sis sometimes mocks me. Some of the guys in school make fun of it, but I don't mind.

Very open to go into a pet store, fit dog collars and buy them.
"So...which is the race?"
"It's for me, miss."
Wear them in public...heck! I even made a dog tag with my fursona name, when I became furry and a pawprint. I'm proud of it.


----------



## Hir (Jul 14, 2009)

Considering I've only told 4 people, all of them online, still not very open.

Oh, and you guys.


----------



## Robertraccoon (Jul 14, 2009)

you can be open with most with much success by not using title's/lables that rely on stereotypes (that's true for all labels stereotypes define or they are meaningless) and thus not having to get upset or deal with situations that arise when they don't only have good stereotypes defining that label.


We are humans though, we have a gang mentality, we would rather throw the name/color of our pack/group/clan out their and fight for centuries to defend that label then use a description like this to define interest/customs (I'm *namehere* I like anthropomorphic animal art, draw animals, and even costume play as one) and instead defend our individual identity when others try to label and group that.

Their is success and much freedom to being a group of undefined/unnamed individuals with customs, people should give it a try  or take the stereotypes in full force and be the fandom (but don't mistake being an open "furry", "gay", "Religious", "Mets Fan" as being yourself, your a diplomat now, forever.)


----------



## Crimsonknight13 (Jul 14, 2009)

If asked, I would most defiantly inform them I am a very proud fur.  I have no shame in myself for it.  My friends know, my family knows.  And anyone who has ever met me and come to the conversation of furs knows.  I hold no shame in what I am.  I'm proud to be a fur, and if there is anyone who has a problem with it, then it is their problem, not mine.


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 14, 2009)

Most of my friends know and don't really seem to care. I haven't told my parents yet, but I'm stuck in the south so that might be for the best lol.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jul 15, 2009)

I let the people put 2 and 2 together. 

I won't tell them, but I will let them figure it out.


----------



## -m- (Jul 15, 2009)

my closest friends know, they love me I love them for being cool with me, they will of course paint dicks on my sketches just for fun and then I laugh, yeah we are cool like that.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, I don't run around like, "I'M A FURRY AND EVRYBUDY HAS TO SAY NICE THINGS ABOUT FURRIES OR I'LL YELL AT THEM FOR NOT ACCEPTING ME!!eleven!"

I will however, wear a collar, tail, and ears in public every once in a while. My friends who know what furries are know that I'm a furry, and my other friends just know I like to wear animal accessories!


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 15, 2009)

manifest said:


> My parents are very unforgiving of any difference from "their" values so I've had to keep it hidden most of my life.


it sucks, cause my parents are exactly the same. otherwise though,the only ones who really know i'm furry are my friends who know what furry is.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm as open with it as I am with everything else; I don't go to great lengths to show it off, but as an interest and a lesser, though present part of my personality/identity, I talk about it, and makes jokes about it from time to time. I think it's my honesty on the matter that's made the openness such a breeze.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really see Furry-ism as something you really need to openly talk about in public, as it is just your tastes about something. In any case if anyone questions me I'll answer truthfully.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm pretty open about it.  I don't introduce myself as a furry, but if it comes up in conversation I'll say something.  And since I live in a dorm full of /b/tards I'm the "resident furry" who has to explain anything furry fandom-related. XD


----------



## yasafusa (Jul 16, 2009)

I may have answered this long ago.. but that was long ago.. hehe

*Friends:*  Sure.. but not like "Hey, guess what..."  they just picked up on it, by my art, fursuit and what not.. 

*Parents:*  My mom commented at the CSI "Fur and Loathing" Episode...  "Oh my god, those people taking ecstasy and some sort of oil...  and then having orgies in costumes!  That's not what you do is it?"  She likes the art aspect, but the suits "worry her" lol.  She did say though, "Hmmm, my fur...fursona you call it...  I'd pick Badger!  I'm small and CAN be very fierce..."  I just smiled and said, "See, it's fun to pick one huh.."  After that, the only real comment from her on it was, "Do you HAVE to draw so much nudity?"  My dad just said, "Furaffinity huh..." and made some "hmmm" type sounds at random as I browsed to the image I was going to have him frame for me for Yunicoons present.

*Girlfriend:*  Well, IN this, I'm very lucky, she enjoys my asking her to wear kitty and bunny ears/tail...  She's a true sweetie, but the first mention of it, she responded.. "hmm seriously... or are you just trying to find something that scares me?  I'll have to warn you though, I don't scare easily.."  She's correct.. *big grins*  Shes not a furry, but said she'd love to ride me like a pony i my fursuit, despite it being a serval..

*Coworkers:*  I'll share a pic or two with a select few, mentioned wanting to start making fursuits today and this one lady overheard saying, "well, that's just a wierd fetish..." I just shrugged and continued to show the other gal the fursuiting sites I knew of, she was really intrigued..


----------



## ToddTheFox (Jul 16, 2009)

Dragon-lover said:


> Ah well... most of my family know somewhat... *_Yeah here's a hint... never leave your sketch books out... or your laptop_*.....
> 
> And my Gf's a fur.... Thats win *wink*




I learned that the hard way. My dad really didn't know what to say haha. Nothing like a sketch of a vixen in a bikini to bring out some weird looks at the dinner table.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 16, 2009)

No. I'm sneaky about it.
Well.. honestly I wasn't open much at all.
My dedication to the fandom was limited.
It rarely came to mind. 

Not till recently, when I got in touch with an old friend and found out
that he is into the fandom somewhat too. So finding someone with that
common interest, that I know in real life made my interest return.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

If someone asked me I'd probably tell them that I am, but I would never go around shouting it at the top of my lungs. It's not like being a furry is a big deal or anything.


----------



## Abby (Jul 16, 2009)

Online I show mt pride openly, but offline, I'm a bit more careful about letting people know. Not a lot of people I've met IRL are very tolerant. :c


----------



## x-Azeriel-x (Jul 16, 2009)

Im rather open about it really ;
were i live, people.. really don't care os
it's all good :]
​


----------



## Mystic fox (Jul 16, 2009)

where i live, 1 peep about you being a furry and everyones like, "oh hey its the fur fag." so im only open online about it XD


----------



## DamianTheDolpin (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a RL friend that does art and whom i enjoy chatting about the fandom with

Im not quite open about it but my friend on the other hand talks about him drawing it and liking it like it was nothing special to it. 
He kinda embarrases me when he does that but hey, ya gotta be happy with what ya got ^^


He hasnt been able to upload his works tho (he dun got a scanner lol)


----------



## Organic Sprout (Jul 16, 2009)

*I'm very nervous and shy about my furriness.*
*No one really knows.*
*I do have a friend that is aware of my interest in furries, but that's where it ends.*
​


----------



## Cotoncandie (Jul 16, 2009)

To me, furry is kinda like horseback riding. It's an interest, if it comes up I'll gladly talk about it, if it doesn't... it doesn't. I don't need to blurt out that I'm a furry every second of the day.


----------



## Kit-Kitsune3-tails (Jul 18, 2009)

Pretty much my friends and family all know about it even if my brothers are haters it doesn't really bother me cuz thats the beauty of being the oldest and strongest one XD They don't get on my case too much about it. As far as total strangers... if they ask me I would tell them.


----------



## Cajunwolf (Jul 18, 2009)

The only friedn who know are my Therian friends. My family and friends at home do not need to know.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 18, 2009)

A few of my friends know, some only know because one friend blabbed. I didn't want everyone knowing because I knew some of my friends were fur haters, and now one of them doesn't talk to me much. She doesn't mention it, but..we'r enot as close as we were.


I'll draw them in public and everything, but I don't really go around saying I am one because of all the negativities.

I don't care about most people knowing since the average person on the street won't know what it is. If anyone ever asked me what it was, I would explain that, to me, It's just enjoying drawing animal-characters and shit (since that's really all it is for me) but some people take it further.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 18, 2009)

You're all a bunch of failures for thinking your furrydom should be treated like a sexuality. You guys remind me of a cult. Good going.


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 18, 2009)

I haven't come out of the furry closet yet :\

I'm too worried about what people will think of me, I told one person and he instantly hated me because he thought I was some person who wanted to bang a bunch of dogs or something.


----------



## EvanTide (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm still contemplating it. I just went through a big drama scene with a not-so-good-friend-anymore over it. "Dirty freak" Never heard that one before 

As of now. I'd just like to keep it to myself...


----------



## Koray (Jul 18, 2009)

EvanTide said:


> I'm still contemplating it. I just went through a big drama scene with a not-so-good-friend-anymore over it. "Dirty freak" Never heard that one before
> 
> As of now. I'd just like to keep it to myself...


Dirty Freak? That guy is a douche, he didn't even ask you of what a furry is? 
Or maybe he just saw that aweful CSI episode?
Anywho, I hope everything goes well!!

I am planning of telling my cousin -she is like a sister to me, really- about me being a furry, and see where that goes... I hope she doesn't think anything bad, :S


----------



## EvanTide (Jul 18, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Dirty Freak? That guy is a douche, he didn't even ask you of what a furry is?
> Or maybe he just saw that aweful CSI episode?
> Anywho, I hope everything goes well!!
> 
> I am planning of telling my cousin -she is like a sister to me, really- about me being a furry, and see where that goes... I hope she doesn't think anything bad, :S


 

Sad thing is, it wasn't a guy friend. I'd expect that from one of them, but thats just how my relationships are with them. They call me a fag i call them a cunt licker. Nuff' said, no drama there... Were the same as we were after an hour.

It was one of my most open-minded friends, that happend to be a girl...Wasn't expecting it at all.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 18, 2009)

I do not tell it to anyone i see,  but if someone asks me i will say it.


----------



## Koray (Jul 18, 2009)

Cute_Wolfy said:


> I do not tell it to anyone i see,  but if someone asks me i will say it.


Who would even ask you in Greece? Noone (almost) knows what a furry is!!


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 18, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Who would even ask you in Greece? Noone (almost) knows what a furry is!!


ye that means i dont need to tell anyone, and if someoen asks what is it i think he ll be negative, since greece doesnt seem to be a country that accepts new different things


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 18, 2009)

My best friend and my mother know. And that's it. But that's the only people I really want to tell, and my friend wants to go to FurFest with me now that I've told him. He's that awesome and cool with it. 



Cute_Wolfy said:


> ye that means i dont need to tell anyone, and if someoen asks what is it i think he ll be negative, since greece doesnt seem to be a country that accepts new different things


 
Oh, and my friend's Greek, btw.  So clearly not all Greeks are unaccepting.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jul 18, 2009)

I honestly don't think it's a big deal, but anybody who's seen my room would need to be brain-dead to not know.


----------



## Koray (Jul 18, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Oh, and my friend's Greek, btw.  So clearly not all Greeks are unaccepting.


Actually everyone that has lived here for most of his life is really close-minded, but there are exeptions -a small amount though -


----------



## klo1313er (Jul 18, 2009)

My father and sister are both furries, but I like to keep it to myself in the outside world.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 18, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Actually everyone that has lived here for most of his life is really close-minded, but there are exeptions -a small amount though -


 
True.  I know that the rest of his family wouldn't be accepting of me if they knew.  But the two of us are too close that I felt that I should tell him because he's told me a lot of secrets of his own.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Jul 18, 2009)

If they ask I tell them. but they don't know and find out then good for them 


I redlly don't care if people know or not know that I am a furry


----------



## CathoraGal (Jul 19, 2009)

My brother knows. I haven't told anybody else.
If they asked though, I'd tell them.


----------



## X-Limertix-X (Jul 19, 2009)

Iv only just discovered furries about a week ago, so I don't really feel like I have a right to call myself one yet, but if I am asked I would probally shrug it off and not answer. =P
Except if mabey my adopted big sister asked me...then I would probally say I was.


----------



## Luna Silvertail (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't prance and announce it all over the place, but if somebody wanted to know I'd tell them. Most people I know have no clue what a furry is anyways, and just assume that I'm the girl who draws cute little funny animals. XD

Even on the internet I'm quiet about it unless someone asks.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 20, 2009)

EvanTide said:


> Sad thing is, it wasn't a guy friend. I'd expect that from one of them, but thats just how my relationships are with them. They call me a fag i call them a cunt licker. Nuff' said, no drama there... Were the same as we were after an hour.
> 
> It was one of my most open-minded friends, that happend to be a girl...Wasn't expecting it at all.


 
Being open-minded is allowing other ideas to present themselves to oneself and seek an understanding. Whether she is or is not open minded she didn't take to that too well... In this case, may I advise? Just be nice, be a friend to her like you always had, talk, SMILE even. If she continues to display discontent, then well... keep being nice until your mental fortitude gives way... All this given that you haven't been an idiot already...

As for me? I like being furry... One person knows (the DARK side) and another knows OF it but not too much and he should really have an inkling of my affiliation. Apart from? OH! another friend of mine who's a girl, but she's into anime so she was all "Oh really? ha lol... what is that? . Ok."


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

if someone were to ask, i would tell. i dont feel the need to tell the world about it.

most of my friends are open-minded, so i think they wouldnt have much of a problem if i told them i was a furry. its something close to my heart and if they had a problem with it id go elsewhere. whats the point in friends who have a problem with you?


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 20, 2009)

I want to be open about it, but I care too much about what my friends and family think of me.  That fear, unfortunately, has been controlling my life for several years now. Not just in respect to me being furry, but also in respect to me being gay as well. I've been working on being more open. Most of my friends know I'm gay, but no one in family does. Only a small handful of people know I'm a furry. I got mixed reactions, and now most of those people don't communicate with me any more.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think if anyone did ask me would something like "well I more of a Sonic The Hedgehog fan" just so the conversation dose not go to porn.


----------



## anichellen (Jul 21, 2009)

After trying to tell my parents I LARP, I'm having difficulty thinking of a good way to tell them I'm a furry. So usally people who are never/rarely around my parents know that I'm a furry.... 

I swear tv episodes like 'intervention' and 'csi' make my parents way to paranoid.


----------



## Gardoof (Jul 21, 2009)

Only one person knows. But I told him and he instantly hated me from then on, and wanted nothing to do with me, even though I tried to explain to him what it was about.

I'm trying to build up the nerve to tell someone else, because I hate keeping secrets with him (we're really open about a lot of things) Knowing him he wont really care.

But other than that, I don't think I'll tell really anyone else. Not even my parents


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 21, 2009)

ya, i haven't come up with any mishaps yet, but hell I don't know how some ppl can be so closeminded or quick to hate...


----------



## neokiva (Jul 21, 2009)

where i live noone has even heard of the fandom and its kinda lonely TT_TT stupid country


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 21, 2009)

use it to ur advantage... ur advantage I say!!


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 21, 2009)

nobody knows...


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

neokiva said:


> where i live noone has even heard of the fandom and its kinda lonely TT_TT stupid country


same


----------



## Tweek (Jul 21, 2009)

My friends know and think it's funny. Other than that I keep it to myself; no one's going to respond positively to it so why bother sharing?


----------



## KiteKatsumi (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm open about it with my friends and people on the internet, but I can't be with my family (with the exception of my cousin; Juka on FA) because they're 110% anti-furry. :\


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a shame, i do wonder why people hate it so much, and then never give it a chance at innocence?


----------



## neokiva (Jul 22, 2009)

rawrsome wolf said:


> same


*hugs* we furs should stick together ^^


----------



## Fluory (Jul 22, 2009)

My two closest friends know, and they crack jokes about it occaisionally. XD Because yeah, the furry fandom's gonna seem strange to someone who isn't in it. But they really don't care, and it doesn't come up often. Other than that? No one else knows. I'd prefer to keep it that way.


----------

